# Ruger Bloodlines



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Heard something about Ruger having bad hip bloodlines or something?? Is this true?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No, I haven't ever heard anything like that! I love Ruger lines, and seems like a lot of the big name show goats are related to Ruger. They have never had problems that I know of...


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes I love Ruger too!! That's why I was kinda bummed when I heard that! One of my pet wethers is related to him and I just love his build so would really kinda like to have those bloodlines. Thanks for your input!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't believe that either.

Never heard of bad hip issues in boers, do they have issues like that out there? Cause I never heard of it before this?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Nooo I don't think so we were just told that by somebody and thought that was odd because a lot of Rugers bloodlines are amazing show goats. Thanks for your input! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sadly people will say anything to keep you from buying a competitors goat and buy from them instead. Or if they had a goat with a defect or injury blame it on a bloodline.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I was just going to say that..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is very true some breeders are dishonest, it is truly sad to put the blame where it doesn't belong.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah it's sad that people can be so dishonest. Thank you for calming my fears about Ruger! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

StaceyRosado said:


> Sadly people will say anything to keep you from buying a competitors goat and buy from them instead. Or if they had a goat with a defect or injury blame it on a bloodline.


This is so true. Jealousy is factor too.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

That or they have/had/used a buck or doe that wasnt good in their hip structure and they decide to blame the ancestors instead of their poor evaluation and selection.

Bloodlines are great with Ruger, but pay attention to the animal you are using...not who his great great grandfather was as much.

I can breed ruger to a dairy goat...the offspring is still "sired by ruger" but will look nothing like a winning boer goat.

see my point?


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yup I see your point! And that's very true...the rest of my family was starting to say no Ruger though so I had to check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

